# What can strings play?



## Jord

What can strings play harmonically? I'm guessing all stringed instruments can all play the same no matter what the instrument is, please correct me if i'm wrong 
Can strings play 3rds, 5ths, and 6ths, and so on...


----------



## Kopachris

Anything that can be played on adjacent strings where the fingers aren't farther apart than humanly possible. Which intervals, in particular, depends. For example, on the cello, if one of the notes has to be played on the C string (anything lower than G2), the nearest note that can be played harmonically is going to be the open G string. Also, on the larger instruments (cello and double bass), keep in mind that a note fingered farther down on the fingerboard is going to angle the string more, making it more difficult to bow a double stop.


----------



## Jord

So on violins or other stringed instruments can you only bow two strings next to each other or can you play G and A or G and E?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jord said:


> So on violins or other stringed instruments can you only bow two strings next to each other or can you play G and A or G and E?


They can only play strings that are next to each other, when playing three or four strings at a time the notes will usually have to be short and loud. A G string and an E string _is not impossible_ but the bow will have to be _underneath_ the strings and some time will be required for the violinist to change the bow's position.


----------



## Jord

okay thanks guys


----------



## Phidias

Of course if you play the guitar you have a little piano on your hands.


----------



## aleazk

This may help you:


----------

